

Ken Schwaber on Scrum in Microsoft Visual Studio - CodeMage
http://kenschwaber.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/microsoft-and-brian-harry/

======
i2o
Is it a result, however, of business trying to plan/schedule/measure
everything?

